# LCD 's from Costco ?



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking for a 55" or bigger.

Samsung (UN55ES6150F ?) or should I be looking at another brand? Seating is 10 feet from screen in a basement rec room. 

I don't really need a smart tv. It will be used for concert DVD's and movies , not into video games. I have thought about moving my $1200 or so price point up a little and getting a projector .. 

I just moved my Samsung 52B630 from the rec room to the family rm to replace the 32" . ( The family rm tv gets used 90% of the time.)

Are the newer (lower end samsungs ) better than current 52" ?

Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a Samsung 32" over our fireplace that is about 4-5 years old... Works just like the day we bought it. If I buy a larger FP it will most likely be another Samsung. I think they are one of the best when it comes to FPs. We also have a Epson Front Projector that is excellent. It all depends on what you want to do with it. In my last house we put the projector in the bedroom.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

If you don't need a smart TV, take a look at the UN55EH6000 and save $400over the ES. Check out Costco, Best Buy and online.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

They have the UN55ES6150F(edge lit) for under a grand and they had another 55" without the smart feature ( rear lit)

for $30- $40 less . Then I saw a 60 " for $150 more than the 6150 . 

Is a 60" too big at this price point (not as good as the 55" 's ?)

Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

John N said:


> They have the UN55ES6150F(edge lit) for under a grand and they had another 55" without the smart feature ( rear lit)
> 
> for $30- $40 less . Then I saw a 60 " for $150 more than the 6150 .
> 
> ...


it's the UN55EH6050 that's $799 (the rear lit one) and the UN55EH6150 for $849 I believe

that UN55EH6050 is being clearanced out everywhere for about $799 due to being discontinued. It's not a bad set from what I can see. 120hz tv and all.

for your $1200 budget you can easily get a 60 inch that will be just as good as the Sammy's you mentioned. also if you want EXCELLENT picture they have the 55UT50 Panasonic 55 inch 3D plasma there for $749... that tv is a STEAL at that price. none of those LED's in the store beat the plasma for PQ. 

now for a 60 inch LED they have a Samsung there for about a grand or $1100, can't remember which) which is the EH7150 I believe which is really nice.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies !

I'm going to stick with LCD. With the new technology coming out , this one may get "rotated" to another rm is a few years 

I was not in the market for a new tv but I have $400 from last year that came from my Costco American express card ... Cant just spend it on groceries

So 55" or 60" ...............................


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> it's the UN55EH6050 that's $799 (the rear lit one) and the UN55EH6150 for $849 I believe
> 
> that UN55EH6050 is being clearanced out everywhere for about $799 due to being discontinued. It's not a bad set from what I can see. 120hz tv and all.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I could not possibly agree more. The addition of a Panasonic TC-P60GT50 last July was a monumental upgrade over both the prior Sony KDL-55EX500 and before that a Sony KDS-55A3000. The Black Levels on a quality Plasma are simply amazing. As is its ability to handle fast moving objects. Football and Gaming are at a level I have never experienced.

The great news is that the xT50's are being discontinued and there are great deals to be had across the board. Better still, unless considering spending big bucks and getting the new ZT60, this years Panasonic Plasma models do not appear to offer a tremendous difference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

